# Hypo for 10+ years? No doc told me til now?



## Enigma (Jun 13, 2011)

I've posted a couple of places already... but just to recap:

Had all the hypo symptoms really badly this past year, went to doc, he told me it was stress, but did a series of blood tests to be sure. Well, TSH came back at 15.4 (.4-4.0) and T4 at .8 (.7-1.9). We were both surprised. Been treated with 50 mcg levo for past 6 weeks, blood work came back this week at TSH 6.85 and T4 1.0. I will be starting 75 mcg tomorrow. Also, my thyroid peroxidase is at 869.7 (0-9). My body is attacking my thyroid.

Anyway, I had his office print off all of my blood tests since 2001 (btw, I am only 27). In high school, in 2001, I rapidly lost 10 lbs, was very nauseous and exhausted for several months and then became moderately depressed. Apparently they did a whole series of tests then (they didn't tell my parents what they were testing for) and "didn't find anything". The doc told me to join a book club and take some antidepressants. Well, my TSH was 3.47 at that time (on a .3-5.0 scale)!!

In between this test and the next I gained about 20 lbs from the baseline weight, had many emotional ups and downs, and was monitored for heart palpitations.

In 2005, another doc tried to put me back on antidepressants, and apparently tested my TSH and it was 3.06. She just gave me more ADs.

Since then I have had ankle swelling and bad pain with nodules, and was tested for rheumatoid arthritis, and other autoimmune markers (but NO thyroid!!), have been put on 3 different antidepressants, gained another 20 lbs, diagnosed with adult ADD, had horrible dry mouth, and MANY other hypo symptoms, becoming intolerable and almost debilitating by last month.

Finally this doc, who is new for me and seems very promising, decided to do a series of blood tests just to rule anything out. Well, ta da! Now all of my past and current problems make sense.

I am very thankful to him for probably saving my life, or at least quality of life. But what the HECK were those other docs (4 total plus the rheumatoid doc) thinking?!?! I understand that a few years ago the ranges were different, but why didn't the doc I had last summer (when these probs really started getting bad) look through my history??? Apparently the other docs all independently suspected thyroid problems and had me tested. He didn't even try to put the pieces of the puzzle together!

Now I am not even sure what my "normal" is since I don't remember not having problems!! ARGH!!

My dad is a pediatrician so I am giving him the blow by blow details. And am trying to impress upon him the IMPORTANCE of screening for thyroid problems if any teenager comes in with any of these symptoms!! If I couldn't have been helped earlier, hopefully some other people will!!!


----------



## fuzzface100 (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your experience.

Mine is very similar - I've had symptoms of hypothyroidism for probably over 12 years. When I initially went to the Doctor, he'd only agree to do a TSH test and didn't test for Hashimoto's despite a family history. This came back 'borderline but normal' so I was fobbed off with Anti-depressants.

I've been on countless AD's since then, and until a few months ago, I was at the end of my rope and demanded a thyroid re-test. This time, I had TSH and Antibodies tests done and sure enough, they came back out of range I was finally diagnosed Hypo with Hashi's. It finally put my mind at rest to know that this wasn't 'all in my head' like so many Doctors had told me. It frustrates me no end thinking of all the wasted years I've had because of mis-diagnosis.

Sadly, this seems to be all too common and it's criminal. It underlines the importance of thoroughly checking for underlying medical causes before writing a patient off with depression. I too have finally managed to find a more competent Doctor which is half the battle.

I'm glad you have too - things can only get better!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Enigma said:


> I've posted a couple of places already... but just to recap:
> 
> Had all the hypo symptoms really badly this past year, went to doc, he told me it was stress, but did a series of blood tests to be sure. Well, TSH came back at 15.4 (.4-4.0) and T4 at .8 (.7-1.9). We were both surprised. Been treated with 50 mcg levo for past 6 weeks, blood work came back this week at TSH 6.85 and T4 1.0. I will be starting 75 mcg tomorrow. Also, my thyroid peroxidase is at 869.7 (0-9). My body is attacking my thyroid.
> 
> ...


I have you beat; for me it was 20 very sick years. I never would take the Valiums and other Rx. I fought that off w/all my might.

Anyway..................................I am so so glad you are now diagnosed and getting the proper medical intervention.

Let your voice be heard! Educate, educate.....................


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

So sorry you had to go through all of that! Thankfully you're headed the right direction now. But honestly, I'm not all that surprised. When I look back on the last ten years or so, I can pinpoint times when I felt really sick. During some of these times I went to various doctors, other times I just toughed it out and figured I was just tired or working too hard. No doctor could explain it. Like you, I looked at some older TSH tests and everything began to make some resemblance of sense.

It's a shame it happens to folks and a shame that some doctors don't look far enough in their examinations. I think it's assumed that thyroid problems are just a non-issue, or a minor one at best. I really fault the medical schools and training for that. Hopefully there is a change on the horizon!


----------

